# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [SubWoofer] Ανα-περιέλιξη sub woofer.

## mpex2006km

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Σήμερα το πρωί που πήγα στη δουλεία ήρθε ένας πελάτης για αλλαγή sub woofer. Το παλιό ,που μας το παράτησε κει, όλως τυχαίως τα είχε όλα βιδωτά (αναρτήσεις και την πάνω και την κάτω, σε κάτι ωραίες βασούλες) και έτσι λέω να το πάω για να του ξανατυλίξουν το πηνίο. 

Και τώρα απορίες - ερωτήσεις 
 
Ποιο κατάστημα στην Ρόδο μπορεί να κάνει την ανα-περιέλιξη ?
Πόσο θα κοστίσει ? Συμφέρει ο κόπος να το πάω για φτιάξιμο ?

 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: Ευχαριστώ όλο το forum για τις απαντήσεις εκ των προτέρων. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ultra

Αν ειναι καλο το μεγαφωνο και υπαρχουν ανταλλακτικα, 

το πηνιο συνηθως στοιχιζει περιπου τα 2/3 ενος καινουριου μεγαφωνου,

χωρις την τοποθετηση.

Αν απλα το πας για επισκευη (δεν ξερω κανεναν στην Ροδο), με 15-20 ευρω γινεται

η δουλεια, αλλα δεν θα εχει καμμια σχεση με ενα ιδιο καινουριο.

----------


## ikaros1978

και βεβαια αξιζει η επισκευη του αρκει βεβαια αυτος που θα το κανει να ειναι καλος
ριξε μια ματια στο βιντακι αυτου του site 
www.megafoniki.gr

----------


## mpex2006km

Το μεγάφωνο το πολύ να έχει παίξει κάνα τετράμηνο. Αλά αυτός που το είχε του είχε βγάλει τα άντερα.Όλοι η ζημιά είναι το πηνίο. 
 :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing: Ευχαριστώ Κώστα και Βαγγέλη για το ενδιαφέρον σας. :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  
Η φάση (αυτό που μου έκανε κλικ) είναι ότι όλες οι αναρτήσεις έχουν βάσεις και οι βάσεις έχουν ευθυγραμμισμένα δοντάκια που μπαίνουν στις ανάλογες τρύπες στην μπασκέτα.

Ορίστε και το μεγάφωνο. Σίτε κατασκευαστή

----------


## vasilimertzani

πιτσιρικας που ημουνα δουλευε ο πατερας σε ενοικιασεις μικροφωνικων και επισκευαζανε Ολα τα μεγαφωνα. πηνεια αλλαζανε χαρτια κλπ.

----------

